# Heaviest front squat???



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What weight do you use for front squat ? and how does this weight compare to back squats ?

I ask this as I have never really done them properly before. Try ed them tonight and went up to 120kg for 8, and it felt quite heavy. I realize that this weight can go up quite a bit as I get used to doing them, but would be nice to have an idea of what weight to aim for.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I only ever Front Squat ATG for reps so it's maybe 60/70% of my back squat 1rm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

before i was paralysed in 1996 i used to do front squats the heaviest i got was 170kgs for 8 reps


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> before i was paralysed in 1996 i used to do front squats the heaviest i got was 170kgs for 8 reps


 That is awesome strenght:thumb:

Free weight aka without a manta ray i have done 140kg for 10 and i nearly choked my self out doing it.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Best for a single is 155kg and it felt very heavy .. much harder than a back squat. Paul 170kg x 8 is immense!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no manta ray Con...before my accident i was very strong on squats i loved front squats....


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> no manta ray Con...before my accident i was very strong on squats i loved front squats....


Your heavy sessions & good genetics paid off tho mate as even tho you cant do them anymore...your legs are awesome.....even off season :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

blimin hell paul i didnt know that, fair play to getting back to where you are!

im real happy with a 140k front squat for 8 dropping paralel every rep, i find much more and i really struggle to keep it on the delts so hopefull my delts will get bigger soon


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> before i was paralysed in 1996 i used to do front squats the heaviest i got was 170kgs for 8 reps


Seriously impressive weight there mate!

Like Con I find the bar across the throat the biggest issue, so I normally keep the reps in the 3-5 range.

I have a Sting Ray but think it is $hit, puts the weight too far forward, making keeping balance with a decent weight even harder.

I think I did 180 x 4 years ago, I prefer front squats to back squats, they suit my structure better, but my squatting front or back is still poo


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

like con & nytol said what i was struggling most with was bar against throat they felt good on the legs i can defiantly feel them today anyway lol all need to do now is get used to using more weight think i will set my self a target of 150kg for 6 hopefully will hit this in next 4-6 wks will keep you posted:thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I allways go light on fronts for de work but I'm starting to go heavier on them again.

Last time I front squatted (atg) I got 100*12 really easy im going for 120*10 next week


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> before i was paralyzed in 1996 i used to do front squats the heaviest i got was 170kgs for 8 reps


 never knew about your accident you done well to get back into any shape by the sounds of it, and to get to your standard now is immense. I always give credit to someone who can come back from something like that well done


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have done a lot on this movement, but only to just below parrallel. 5 plates aside plus whatever the bar weighed for 4 reps was my max. Not done it for a while though, it nearly ripped my rhomboids apart. Comfortably & with good form, 3.5 plates aside is my limit.

I could never do standard squats so I had to get strong on this movement. I have no idea what weight I could do on a normal squat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys....i used to love front squats and for some reason the way my shoulders had developed (or lack of  ) back then i found the positioning ok ...

I am very lucky that i have good genetics in my legs especially my quads because unfortunatly my back is such an issue now i cannot go heavy and have to find ways of creating growth whilst training my legs...


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm loving front squats right now and i'm up to 150 for a triple..hoping to get to 4 plates for a single this year.

Currently i train legs with front squat/back squat only as my 2 main movements alternating which one i do first each week and it's a routine i like a lot.

I keep the reps low on fronts 1-5 and bit higher on back 6-10..i'd recommend this approach as it's a really good workout..the only problem is i end up taking over the squat rack for half an hour!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

have had to give up back squats due to recurring back injury-would front squat be easier on the lumbar?

if so will try-have ordered a trap bar so can get back deadlifting-and be easier on back


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

definatly bro, i swapped to fronts due to my back giving me problems

to perform a front squat correctly you must stay very upright in the torso area (to keep the bar on shoulders mailny) thus not allowing the hips to dip forward and keeping stress away from the lower back


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> definatly bro, i swapped to fronts due to my back giving me problems
> 
> to perform a front squat correctly you must stay very upright in the torso area (to keep the bar on shoulders mailny) thus not allowing the hips to dip forward and keeping stress away from the lower back


cheers will give a try-light!


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

tried 150kg about 3 weeks ago and did 4 reps the last 1 was a real pusher aswell, will try for 6 or maybe even 8 tommorow as it's my leg day:thumb:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Just come back from doing legs in gym, done front squats and got 100kgx10 120kgx8 140kgx8 150kgx8 was fairly happy with that had aimed to get 150kg in around 4-6 wks time last set felt fairly easy as well part from bar starting to roll off on last rep lol. Will have to set a new target now maybe 180 before Xmas :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

paulo said:


> have had to give up back squats due to recurring back injury-would front squat be easier on the lumbar?
> 
> if so will try-have ordered a trap bar so can get back deadlifting-and be easier on back


I did trap bar squats 2 weeks ago for the 1st time, best thing I have ever done for quads, felt I was going to die, lol

We stood on prob a 6" raised platform, and squeezed up the weight using the quads, no lower back at all, (actually felt less back than with front or back squats).

I think I did 180 x 15, (thanks to James' stupid suggestion  ), then 200 x 9, (would not have got 10), and that was it, I was dead, could not do a single thing after for about 3 hrs, :lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what exactly is trap bar squats?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

This is a trap bar, what he is doing, is not what we did, but it would not take too much imagination to get the gist.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

oh, ive seen this before on a ian ducket (think thats right name) video

look good get a vid of you and jame doing your thing bro


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

just a quick update. Have been doing front squats for a few wks now and have to say that i think they are one of the best exercises for legs there is. Think i said in last post that was hoping for 180kg before Xmas but i have been using this weight now for a few wks now, had legs last night and started with front squats and did 100x10, 140x10, 160x8, 180x6 and 200x4. So am well ahead of where i thought I would be, going to push for 5x plates a side next


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

ive only tried front bb squats once with 50kilos for 15 reps. it felt very awkward. i need to get someone to sort my form out on them.

I used to go them with kbs but light and fast.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive only tried front bb squats once with 50kilos for 15 reps. it felt very awkward. .


I've only been doing them a few weeks. The first couple of attempts felt really awkward and unpleasant but they are now becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

gonna get into front squats more. Dont think I could do this with my hands though!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i did a 140kg front squat for 4 deep reps...but the bloody bar just dont stay put so my focus came off the squat and concentration went on holding the bar across my bloody clavicle...and it nearly choked the sh*t out of me when it rolled back....fcuk knows how ronnie goes that heavy....he's a skilled squatter i guess!!!

i'll stick to traditional trap squats for now!!!!


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

I tend to stay light for reps and hit my ass to the floor.

I find my quads grow better by doing this. I do max out on my squats every other week now which does seem to work when combined with fronts.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

blimey you lot dont mine a heavy front squat do ya ???

100kg max for me but have only started training quads again after 14 mths of not ... trying to improve balance with upper body


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i did a 140kg front squat for 4 deep reps...but the bloody bar just dont stay put so my focus came off the squat and concentration went on holding the bar across my bloody clavicle...and it nearly choked the sh*t out of me when it rolled back....fcuk knows how ronnie goes that heavy....he's a skilled squatter i guess!!!
> 
> i'll stick to traditional trap squats for now!!!!


I had same problem when i started but after a few wks found that it got a lot easier to hold in position now i hardly think about the bar moving. might be worth you sticking with them for a few wks


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Going with that idea gave me bruised front delts!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

when i was at my heaviest i managed 140k but it was choking me as i had to lean back to keep the weight on, i fing 100k just about right now, when i do em that is, lol


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Impressive weight there Paul.

Not up to that yet but working on it.

Front squats is i can do haven't been able to standard squat for a few years now, RC issues stop me being able to hold bar behind my head.

PB


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

180kg for 6 ...... get outta breath tho with weight pushing down on chest


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Going with that idea gave me bruised front delts!! :tongue: :tongue:


that one of worst excuses ever:lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

eurgar said:


> that one of worst excuses ever:lol: :lol:


I think my last workout before todays squats i did 3 plates a side on the front squat which is 145kg when one adds the weight of the clamps.

I haven't done them too often but i do like them as an alternative to the back squat.I do go as low as i dare go though.

One problem i do have which isn't an excuse is the fact that i have a 'goitre' which does choke me a bit and i am due an op to remove it 'cos its 'slightly' pressing on my windpipe.I still do them though.....'cos i am hardcore and all that. :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Decided to try 220kg for a single at the end of my squat session, got it. It felt ok wont try a single for a few wks now hopefully be able to do a few reps next time:thumbup1:


----------

